# Black Cherry Barb?



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I have a cherry barb that is around 2 years old and he is starting to turn a black color. He is mostly black now with a small hint of red underneath. His gills are still bright red. , His fins are also turning more black than they were, and are fairly ragged looking. I am not sure I am worried about any of this, more curious as to why it is happening. I do water changes every other week about 25%. I was changing the water too much and kept the tank in a mini cycle. It has been about 3 months since that stopped being an issue. 

Anyone have any idea about what might cause him turning black?

Much appreciated.


----------



## fishboy23 (Feb 18, 2006)

First: Got any pics?
Second: Maybe mutating into a melanistic form? Basically the black/dark pigment goes nuts and the fish turns a dark color. It is not unheard of in fish, but usually it's from birth, but perhaps it can be caused by a mutation later in life, I just know of no documentation of such an event.
Interesting fish, I look forward to pics


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Here are some pictures:


----------



## fishboy23 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok, I'm not thinking melanism anymore...not black enough. 
Sometimes fish lose a bit of their color as they age, perhaps this is what is happening...not something I'd be worried about, looks fairly natural to me.


----------

